# Tandem get together in the PNW or Central Mountains, Fall 2015? Head count



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have not heard of any regular tandem fests in the West, so I'd help organize a get together if there was enough interest.

What would be a central place in the West that would gather the most riders?

We live in Central Washington, we'd drive up to twelve hours for a good gathering (For Moab we'd go 15 hrs).

Some potential sites:

Bend: Great riding, lots of choices, fun town, but it can be a bit of a dustbowl at times.

Moab: The place is awesome, so many choices, it's central but kinda' isolated.

Grand Junction/Fruita: Another great place, lots of riding, worth the drive.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have not heard of any regular tandem fests in the West, so I'd help organize a get together if there was enough interest.
> 
> What would be a central place in the West that would gather the most riders?
> 
> ...


We'd certainly drive to Fruita or Moab, depending on the dates. It would be a stretch for us to get to Bend.

We just got back from Fruita GJ this past weekend. It was a blast!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have not heard of any regular tandem fests in the West, so I'd help organize a get together if there was enough interest.
> 
> What would be a central place in the West that would gather the most riders?
> 
> ...


duplicate post


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

We have other plans for fall, but this is certainly interesting and we are famous for changing our minds  

For us, Hurricane, Moab, or Grand Junction/Fruita would all be tempting.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

We live in Park City, We have great terrain for tandeming. I would be willing to help arrange things. We even have room for a few people to stay here. It's a resort town so there are condos and hotels also. September can be beautiful when the aspens and maples are turning. Elevations range from 6500' to almost 10000'. Not as bad as Crested Butte, most people can breathe.
Trails are less technical than Moab but are really fun. Many are very narrow.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

If its in September I vote for Park City. Lots of riding spots and tandem worthy for all experience levels. Also, a good central location with lodging and camping opportunities.

We've been to Moab four times this year. While it's a great spot we are excited to get to other places when it finally dries up here in Colorado.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Park City itself doesn't have much camping. There is an RV park right next to the Freeway There are some areas in the forest East of town but you lose the easy access to most of the trails.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

What sort of riding are folks interested in doing?

Antelope Island has amazing riding and great views, camping is good and easy, just as long as it's not too hot or too cold. Antelope Island is outside Ogden, there is some good riding in Ogden, then it's maybe an hour to Park City.


----------



## 1bike2souls (Jul 18, 2014)

Depending on dates, we'd be up for joining the adventure. Coming from Durango, so Utah works fine. October might be easier than September for us. We are interested in singletrack, car camping, extra long adventures, and trying tricky lines a few times. 

sam


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I would prefer Sept, to Oct. Most of the guys I work with are into hunting, That makes Oct. fill up for vacation days. Park City trails are no hunting but forest service areas are best avoided in hunting season.
Are there enough people who would want to do a Park City trip? let me know.
Nurse Ben, Antelope Island is a unique side trip Bison and Elk are usually seen. The last time I was there it was $9 per car. Carpooling is recommended. It gets very smelly and buggy in the summer thanks to the great salt lake, but fall should be o.k.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

We could possibly get out to Park City, but we'll have to see what dates end up getting finalized.

It would be great to get out and ride with a few tandems. We got together with 5-7 tandems in Winter Park Colorado a few years back. It was a good time!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

For us, later in the year is better, it gives us more time to plan; we are both medical providers. We'd end up making it a long weekend, it's twelve hours to SLC, so we'd leave here Thursday night, get there Friday night, ride Sat/Sun, leave Sunday night. Our kids are in SLC, so we'd probably see them when not riding. 

For the SLC locals, what's the best camping plan? I know the area fairly well, the camping can be scarce out of season. Antelope is open year round I believe, but it's dry and primitive. Camping in Ogden shuts down early season.

We may have a van by then, otherwise we're tent campers.


----------

